# Separated At Birth Buildings?



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

It's said that everyone has a twin somewhere...Post pictures of a building which resembles another building in a different city!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Goldman Sachs Tower, Jersey City










One International Finance Center, Hong Kong










Scotia Plaza, Toronto










Trump Tower, New York City










One Canada Square, London










World Financial Center, New York City










Swiss Re, London










Torre Agbar, Barcelona


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

OMG... I was SO going to create this thread just a few days ago, same name and all!!! 

I have a pair I'll post soon!


----------



## newyorkrunaway1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Bellsouth Tower (Batman Building)
Nashville, TN, USA










Melbourne Central Office Tower
Melbourne, AU


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm gonna look for a larger photo of the first building... sorry.
**********************************************************

Ryerson School of Business (Toronto)











Office building, I don't know its name (Rotterdam)


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

Century Plaza Towers, Los Angeles (architect: Minoru Yamasaki)









World Trade Center, New York City (architect: Minoru Yamasaki)


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

Elsongs said:


> Century Plaza Towers, Los Angeles (architect: Minoru Yamasaki)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think these count


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^ not at all.


----------



## pasha 03 (Dec 20, 2003)

The Emirates Towers and the Renault Tower [planned for Ramat Gan, Is]
















looks like the siamic twins sapareted in two!


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

pasha 03 said:


> The Emirates Towers and the Renault Tower [planned for Ramat Gan, Is]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree with this one but there's a building in San Francisco that resembles your first one.


----------



## MâF (Mar 29, 2006)

Banca di Roma 19?? (Milano, Italy) 









"La Jirafa" 1957 (Oviedo, Spain)


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

^^ heh heh... cool


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

U.S. Bank Tower










and

this one in Singapore (sorry..forgot the name)


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

MâFiUs said:


> Banca di Roma 19?? (Milano, Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...













I think these are triplets. Too bad the one in NYC wants a facelift.


----------



## Elsongs (Oct 18, 2006)

tennisguyinHtown said:


> U.S. Bank Tower
> 
> and
> 
> this one in Singapore (sorry..forgot the name)


The Singapore building is the UOB Plaza. And interestingly it's exactly 100 feet shorter than the US Bank Tower in Los Angeles.

Here's another LA-Singapore lookalike pair - both buildings sit 45 degrees off-axis to the street:

United California Bank Plaza (formerly Sanwa Bank Plaza), Los Angeles:









Republic Plaza, Singapore:


----------



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

Pirelli Tower, Milan:









Alpha Tower, Birmingham:


----------

